# Kc



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Gorgeous boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 16th Birthday KC, you're such a handsome boy. 

I know there's a huge party going on at the Bridge today in your honor.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Happy Birthday to KC at the Bridge!!

I'm sure that my Smooch and Snobear are celebrating with him!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy belated 16th birthday, KC! You are a very handsome red guy!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I hope you had a great birthday at the Bridge KC and that Coby was there to play with you and celebrate your day!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday KC - I'm sure that there would be lots of presents at the bridge for you to open


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Just saw this post. Happy belated birthday KC! It was my birthday on March 1st as well so I'll never forget your birthday again. Hope you celebrated with all your bridge friends, including Mel. Lot's of ear and belly scratches from Mel's mom.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Mel said:


> Just saw this post. Happy belated birthday KC! It was my birthday on March 1st as well so I'll never forget your birthday again. Hope you celebrated with all your bridge friends, including Mel. Lot's of ear and belly scratches from Mel's mom.


Happy Belated Birthday to you too.


----------

